#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico CREA SP

## Adilson10

Olá a todos.

Gostaria de informações sobre ser responsável técnico em pequenos provedores, pois sou Técnico em Telecomunicação/Senai, estava atuando na área de instalação e manutenção de internet por fibra óptica e radio Wireless.

Acabei de sair da empresa onde trabalhava e estou a procura de oportunidades nesta área, posso ser responsável técnico com meu CREA/SP ou até mesmo atuar dentro da empresa, pois tenho experiência.


Um amigo me indicou o Under-linux.org e o blog é muuuito bom parabéns a todos.

Caso alguém queira se manisfestar, ou dar dicas/sugestões ficarei grato!

Sou da Região de Campinas SP.

Abraços!

Adilson Silva

----------


## DaspreLinks

Bom dia. Entre em contato, pois é possível que tenhamos oportunidade interessante para você em nosso Provedor em São Paulo, na Rodovia Anhaguera. Envie em privado seu tel, pode ser celular, que ainda hoje entro em contato. Carlos Martins

----------


## Adilson10

Valew Carlos bom dia..

Agradeço pelo contato, já enviei os dados no privado!
Abrços.

----------

